# Money Shot!



## Poison_Us (Jan 15, 2012)

When I get Jerry trained on hosting and posting images, hold on to your strap sides and hinge molds...your in for a real treat.  Here is a very small sample of what he has after 35 years of collecting poisons.  It's very impressive to see these bottles, as rare as they are, in one place.


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 15, 2012)

More...


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 15, 2012)

[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 15, 2012)

[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 15, 2012)

[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 15, 2012)

[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 15, 2012)

[]


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 15, 2012)

One more...


----------



## Poison_Us (Jan 15, 2012)

This is how I feel about all of these!





 MY PRECIOUS!


----------



## ukpoisonman (Jan 16, 2012)

Incredible. Many bottles i didnt know existed.

 Thanks for posting.


----------



## Bones (Jan 16, 2012)

What a collection! Amazing!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Jan 16, 2012)

A LOT of money shot... I ain't a posion guy, but those are some NICE bottles.


----------



## Longhunter (Jan 16, 2012)

WOW....WOW....and WOW!!!!!!

 That is a really fantastic collection of poisons!

 I'm not worthy........ I'm not worthy........

 []


----------



## idigjars (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful!  Thank you for sharing the pics with us.  Paul


----------

